# LOEWE Madrid 1846 - My Small Collections



## Designer_Homme

*Madrid is known for two things: the world's most expensive football players and leather ware by Loewe.*

*The story of LOEWE dates back to 1846, with the founding of a leather goods workshop in the heart of Madrid. In 1872, German artisan Enrique Loewe Roessberg came to the Spanish capital Madrid and set up in partnership with the workshop. Twenty years later in 1892, now known as E. Loewe and its huge advertising poster became an icon of its day and this budding leather goods business finally caught the public eye. In 1905, when Enrique Loewe Hilton headed up the LOEWE business, King Alfonso XII awarded it the title of Purveyor of the Royal Household. Five years later, in 1910, LOEWE opened its first shop in Barcelona trappings of its original style. In 1945, the boxcalf bags were created that would soon become the companys greatest classic. The year 1963 saw the beginning of LOEWEs international expansion when a shop opened in London. With the arrival of the 70s, LOEWE started to create its own womens ready-to-wear and designed its first scarves. The same year, Vicente Vela created the legendary Loewe anagram, marking the beginning of its expansion into Asia. Since 1988, LOEWE has also had its own foundation. Every year, the Loewe Foundation awards an international poetry prize. In 1996, LOEWE celebrated its 150th anniversary, the same year it took over LVMH for an international expansion. *

*Stuart Vevers becomes creative director of LOEWE in 2008.*

*Stuart Vevers has the Midas touch when it comes to bags and accessories, and was poached from Mulberry to take over as the creative director of LOEWE, looking after not just leather goods but womenswear, too!*

*Stuart Vevers has been at Loewe just a year, moving from a gig as Mulberry's hit bag designer in London to a new life in Madrid to take on the luxury leather goods label. He's learning. "I was a bit notorious for overweight bags with giant hardware before," he laughed. "But here I've made everything soft and light. There's 160 years' worth of know-how, so I'm really concentrating on bringing out what we're good at." For pre-fall, Vevers pointed to a glossy brown leather coat with a plain man's belt tied around as "quintessential" Loewe, a lifetime classic. But finding a profile for the woman who might buy it is a work in progress. "The attitude is super-groomed but a bit tough. She has a definite shape, a waist, likes bold jewelry." She might also like to shrug on a mannish topcoat in a blurry herringbone or snap up a pair of super-fine suede gauntlets. The real test of Loewe's right to command the high ground, though, is the bags. Vevers said he'd studied a sand-colored suede carry-on piece, originally made in 1975, and applied the principle of soft structure to his ideas. That means puffy napa pouches, squashed ostrich hobos, and a lot of chain-handled lizard bags. The Vevers punch is in the proportion and details: This season the fastenings are bolt heads and the chains are as fine as can be.*


----------



## Designer_Homme

*LOEWE MADRID 1846 first caught my attention with their logo symbol of 4 interlocking "L" which reminds me of Egyptian Mythical Symbol of Scarab Beetle, Messenger of the God of Rising Sun. I am very interested in Ancient Mythical & Metaphysical Symbols.*

*LOEWE start to intrigue me more with their super soft, buttery Nappa Leather which surpassed Leathers of many Labels. LOEWE is from Spain which is famous for their lambskin, LOEWE Nappa leather has such tender touch you can't resist after getting one of them & they have wide array of colours available. If HERMES Leather is #1 & Best in the World, LOEWE definitely is #2 for such Luxurious Feel. Compared it with BV, LOEWE Leather is a clear winner. LOEWE also like to use Suede in their leather goods however personally i am never a fan of Suede as they are hard to maintain. *

*I just have a small collections of LOEWE leather goods. I love their Full Nappa Leather Bags like AMAZONA but prices are steep, other bags are made of Suede or Canvas i am not really interested. This season they got Exotics, Very beautiful LOEWE CALLE BAG.*


----------



## Designer_Homme

*My LOEWE Small Collection #01:*









​*LOEWE SUEDE MAKE UP POUCH/CLUTCH*

*Although i not a fan of suede however i still do own some pieces. I just love this colour, i use it once as a clutch. Flat yet spacious, able to fit my wallet, cellphone & essentials. *​


----------



## Designer_Homme

*My LOEWE Small Collection #02:*




​*LOEWE GOLD NAPPA BILLFOLD WALLET WITH COIN COMPARTMENT*

*I always love metallic colours like Gold, Silver, Bronze & Copper. Bought this wallet because i like the Gold colour but till now i never use it, it's beautiful right?*​


----------



## Designer_Homme

*My LOEWE Small Collection #03:*




​*LOEWE LOGO MINK KEYFOB*

*I love this piece most & use it most often, sometime i will use it as bag charm, for awhile i use it as keychain. Nice colour also with embossed LOEWE Logo.*​


----------



## jellyv

Very, very nice. I just read an article on Loewe and its high esteem in the European luxury goods market. I already knew that it was in the LVMH group.

I plan to look for it when traveling in the fall.


----------



## mariabdc

Very nice... I am looking forward to your next purchases!

I once rented a loewe nappa aire bag and it was amazing. I've never experienced such a nice leather or lighter bag... It was close to perfection!

Loewe is not well known as a luxury brand, but their products are amazing, well made and well designed...

They are trying to make it more popular by hiring Stuart Vevers.

Loewe stuff isnt awfully expensive here, but i am drawn to other brands which are not so popular here... 

Some items can be reduced up to 50% in the sales in the Loewe boutiques at El Corte Ingles (major department store)


----------



## Designer_Homme

jellyv said:


> Very, very nice. I just read an article on Loewe and its high esteem in the European luxury goods market. I already knew that it was in the LVMH group.
> 
> I plan to look for it when traveling in the fall.


 
*Dear Jellyv,*

*Hope you find something you like, their pricing are quite affordable for small leather goods except certain Iconic Bags are very pricey. They are also available in USA at Honolulu, New York & San Francisco.  *


----------



## Designer_Homme

mariabdc said:


> Very nice... I am looking forward to your next purchases!
> 
> I once rented a loewe nappa aire bag and it was amazing. I've never experienced such a nice leather or lighter bag... It was close to perfection!
> 
> Loewe is not well known as a luxury brand, but their products are amazing, well made and well designed...
> 
> They are trying to make it more popular by hiring Stuart Vevers.
> 
> Loewe stuff isnt awfully expensive here, but i am drawn to other brands which are not so popular here...
> 
> Some items can be reduced up to 50% in the sales in the Loewe boutiques at El Corte Ingles (major department store)


 
*Dear Mariabdc,

I see. But i still find some of their bags are quite pricey. Those items having 50% reduction during seasonal sales are limited, only few normal looking bags of weird seasonal colours & lousy designs, usually without heir signature logo at moste just embossed "Loewe" at inconspicious spot. Small leather goods never go on sales even if they do just 10-20% off at most.

Loewe Nappa Aire Bags are gorgeous with lots of colours, they are never on sales. I love the Amazona in Nappa Leathers but still price too steep. I never buy any till now, i rather get Balenciaga Weekender first.

Anyway i going to post more of my Loewe collections.*


----------



## Designer_Homme

*My LOEWE Small Collection #04:*




​*LOEWE KEY & CHANGE HOLDER IN BROWN, SKYBLUE, CARAMEL, BAMBOO*

*I used to have six of these wonderful coin purses, i gave away the Yellow & Red as gifts. I can't really remember the colour codes but i still keep the SKU tags so i just put my own description of colours of each. Lazy to take them out to see the correct code. I stored them in my closet. I bought them at different times, slight differences in hardware, three has Anagram Hardware zipper pulls, one with Loewe engraved Hardware Zipper pull. I use the brown one most so it is abit beat up, i tried to revive it by conditioning it with Apple Conditioner. The other 3 are in mint condition, almost brand new, i never use them at all or just once.* ​


----------



## apsara85

do they have an online store?tnx...


----------



## h82bl82

Gorgeous stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Very nice! I really hope to add a piece of LOEWE to my collection.


----------



## Designer_Homme

*My LOEWE Small Collection #05:*



 

*LOEWE ANAGRAM ROUND COIN PURSE IN SKYBLUE, MINK & MOCCA*​ 
*Aren't these Loewe Anagram round coin purse adorable? I got two of them in regular size, one of them in larger size. I hope to get a few more others maybe a couple from this season with exotic skins if the pricing is good. I did'nt use them for my loose change nstead i use these cuties to store my jewelleries or accessories when i travel or lucky charms.  *

*These makes nice rubber holder too...hahaha *​


----------



## purseinsanity

I had never heard of this brand until recently, when Giselle was spotted carrying around the ostrich hobo.  It looks amazing!  I wish it was more easily available in the US.


----------



## Designer_Homme

purseinsanity said:


> I had never heard of this brand until recently, when Giselle was spotted carrying around the ostrich hobo. It looks amazing! I wish it was more easily available in the US.


 
*That bag is gorgeous, it's the New Season Collection. Loewe Calle Ostrich Bag, i saw one in python skin it's so nice, but price tag is very nice too. SA seems very concerned when i am touching it.*


----------



## Queen Saffy

I believe Loewe has the softest leather! I have a small wallet in napa and I swear it's softer than Chanel's lambskin.

I once saw a Napa Aire in shimmering blue, it looked like a piece of the ocean. Most stunning thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Queen Saffy

I believe Loewe has the softest leather! I have a small wallet in napa and I swear it's softer than Chanel's lambskin.

I once saw a Napa Aire in shimmering blue, it looked like a piece of the ocean. Most stunning thing I've ever seen.


----------



## ohmytree

e.cooooooooooooo


----------



## Designer_Homme

Queen Saffy said:


> I believe Loewe has the softest leather! I have a small wallet in napa and I swear it's softer than Chanel's lambskin.
> 
> I once saw a Napa Aire in shimmering blue, it looked like a piece of the ocean. Most stunning thing I've ever seen.


 
*Yes Loewe Nappa Leather is the softest to touch so buttery, Chanel Lambskin don't feel so soft at all. Even Balenciaga Chevre is much softer & smooshier than Chanel.*


----------



## Liberté

Thanks for sharing your collection! LOEWE is one of those strange brands that alays seems to put out nice things, but I just can't get myself to buy them. I think they probably have the most eye pleasing monogram though, it's really gorgeous!


----------



## Designer_Homme

LV&Lexus07 said:


> Very nice! I really hope to add a piece of LOEWE to my collection.


 
*Dear LV&Lexus07,*

*I think you should add some Loewe to your extensive Gorgeous Collection, you will love them with such quality leathers. I love the set of LV Bear & Tortoise pins you got there, they are so cute, i wanted them for so long just can't find any.*


----------



## goldbundles

_i have heard and seen Loewe bags.  very soft leather indeed.  simple, yet elegant bags as well.  _


----------



## Designer_Homme

*My Complete LOEWE Small Collection :*










​

*A Family Portrait of my Complete LOEWE Small Leather Goods Collection. Aren't they adorable?* ​


----------



## mariabdc

Really nice. Keep them coming!


----------



## HandbagAngel

I don't know why Loewe doesn't have stores in the U.S.?


----------



## Designer_Homme

HandbagAngel said:


> I don't know why Loewe doesn't have stores in the U.S.?


 
*They do have stores in U.S. but selected DFS Galleria in Honolulu, New York & San Francisco..*


----------



## shadowofthesun

HandbagAngel said:


> I don't know why Loewe doesn't have stores in the U.S.?


You can buy Loewe in ***** Towers (expect to pay highly!).


----------



## Leopardprint

I own a black Loewe Amazona in goat skin in medium which is super roomy for A4, it is also very soft but a great base that doesn't sag... smart enough for work, chic enough for weekends... it is really worth the money especially bought in Spain or Europe! This is a brand I really like but Chanel I love 

Great collection Designer_Homme by the way... so lovely!


----------

